# Jeff's rub



## bishgeo (Jun 28, 2014)

Who has added to the rub and sauce. I had to modify the sauce it was a little tomatoey for my taste. Thinking about adding coriander mustard seed and celery seed. Any thoughts. Allready added some turbanado sugar with good results.


----------



## bishgeo (Jun 30, 2014)

Really nobody. ??


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't have Jeff's recipes but there is no reason you can't add the spices you suggested. I use them in my Beef Rub with great results...JJ


----------



## bishgeo (Jun 30, 2014)

Can u suggest measurements.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 30, 2014)

Measure out 1 teaspoon ea. Coriander Seed and Mustard Seed and 1/2 teaspoon Celery Seed. You can toast them until fragrant then put all in a cheap, dedicated, Coffee Grinder or Mortar and grind until granulated, similar to Sand...JJ


----------



## rtbbq2 (Jul 1, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Measure out 1 teaspoon ea. Coriander Seed and Mustard Seed and 1/2 teaspoon Celery Seed. You can toast them until fragrant then put all in a cheap, dedicated, Coffee Grinder or Mortar and grind until granulated, similar to Sand...JJ


JJ is spot on with the dedicated grinder. Everyone should have on in their kitchen...

I also add a teaspoon to a tablespoon of ground Ancho pepper. I gives a really nice earthy flavor.

Chile powder will give similar results. Ground Alspice is nice addition to Jeff's rub as well...


----------

